# Any tips?



## ARhunttrap07 (Dec 5, 2007)

im just getn into trappin real good this year and im after bobcat fox and ****. iv already caught some of each and theyv all ben in dirt hole sets. if anybodys got tips on betr ways id appreciate em!!

thanx for the help [/b]


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

A scent post set works good for fox.


----------

